# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Is there a "guns for dummies" book for newbies?

## RCA

I know NOTHING about guns except for the obvious (i.e. they require bullets, you pull the trigger to fire, etc.). That being said, is there a good book that gives a complete beginner a good overview of gun basics? I want to take a concealed carry course later this year but I want to at least learn the basics so I will be able to understand what the instructor is talking about. Thanks.

----------


## muzzled dogg

> I know NOTHING about guns except for the obvious (i.e. they require bullets, you pull the trigger to fire, etc.).


some of that aint that obvious

----------


## Gideon

> I know NOTHING about guns except for the obvious (i.e. they require bullets, you pull the trigger to fire, etc.). That being said, is there a good book that gives a complete beginner a good overview of gun basics? I want to take a concealed carry course later this year but I want to at least learn the basics so I will be able to understand what the instructor is talking about. Thanks.


From Florida perhaps?

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

if you want to carry concealed then you need to get to a range and feel comfortable. What is comfortable? well that is simple. once you can go to a range without flinching and having the shaky hands then you will be ready to carry.

A book cannot help you learn the POP that happens, or the recoil or the powder smell or ability to handle a gun without having the shaky nervousness that comes with new gun ownership.. The best thing for you is to hand your OWN gun until you know it in and out MINIMUM and then and only then should you start carrying it.

----------


## Truth Warrior

*Didn't the US Army write and publish that book?  I think that they hand it out in boot camp.*

----------


## Cowlesy

Boston's Gun Bible by Boston T. Party.

http://www.amazon.com/Bostons-Gun-Bi...9494562&sr=8-1

----------


## Dequeant

Here, i'll give you the jist of it.

Point the end with the hole in it at the item you want to make go away, and pull the trigger.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

If only it were that easy.  Even at a range of 10' you can easily miss if you don't know what you're doing.  Don't let Hollywood fool you.

----------


## voortrekker

> Boston's Gun Bible by Boston T. Party.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bostons-Gun-Bi...9494562&sr=8-1



This is the only book you need on buying the right firearm for you and using firearms as a newbie.


Read it first to last page.


And then, I would read it again.



I can't say enough about this book.

Get it, own it, READ it.


And THEN, go to an Appleseed Project weekend shoot.     


appleseedinfo.org

----------


## rwbris18

Go to my web site. Happy Reading.

http://briscoefamily.com/emergency/tip8.php

Want more info? Do a google search on "massad ayoob" and read his articles.

----------


## madengr

> I know NOTHING about guns except for the obvious (i.e. they require bullets, you pull the trigger to fire, etc.). That being said, is there a good book that gives a complete beginner a good overview of gun basics? I want to take a concealed carry course later this year but I want to at least learn the basics so I will be able to understand what the instructor is talking about. Thanks.


Try the NRA First Steps Pistol course:

http://www.nrahq.org/education/train...&Type=FSPistol

----------


## OddballAZ

> Boston's Gun Bible by Boston T. Party.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bostons-Gun-Bi...9494562&sr=8-1



Very good book. If you were to only buy one book on guns, buy this one. But you should get other books too, just get this one first.

----------


## Hawk45

"Boston's" book is basically a modernized version of the late Mel Tappan's "Survival Guns".  I have read both and enjoyed them and recommend them for any just getting started.

----------


## xd9fan

mmmm

----------


## TruckinMike

Voortrekker, how could you forget "Fred's guide to becoming a rifleman"?!

Buy it here... Freds Rifleman guide and targets

TMike

----------


## xd9fan

Thanks Mike I forgot about Fred's page.  I saw it a year ago and never bookmarked it.  Now I did
thanks

----------


## H Roark

> Boston's Gun Bible by Boston T. Party.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bostons-Gun-Bi...9494562&sr=8-1


I am in the same position the OP is and I actually just got Bostons Gun Bible in the mail today.  The book is freaken massive, and I've been enjoying reading the content thus far, but I gotta say its not the best book for an absolute beginner.  Living in a restrictive state like CA, about 1/4 of the book which covers Combat and Battle Rifles is useless to me.  I'm more interested in the mechanics, maintenance and visual overview of different gun types than I am with the excruciating technical details of things like the  "HK91 action hygiene" or "AR15 rear sight ruggedness" ratings.  Any other books people could recommend?

----------

